# firefox and ipv6 http server on localhost



## b7j0c (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing around with the haskell yesod web framework. It uses a webserver which by default only utilizes IPV6. While I understand the problems with deploying this on the WAN presently, localhost debugging connections should not be an issue. Chrome is able to connect to this server locally, but I can't figure out how to make Firefox do so.

Does anyone know how to get Firefox to talk to a localhost server via TCP6? The port for Firefox does not have any IPv6 options.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

Connect to http://[::1] or http://localhost. Firefox has no options because it uses IPv6 by default.


----------

